# Number of Troops per points level



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I've found a good balance but I wanted to have some others chime in about how many troop units you're taking per points level. For 1500 it seems like you should have 3 and 2000 you should be taking at least 4. Would this be a correct assumption?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

It depends entirely on what army your using, and what units.

Any form of marines i would generally take 1 for every 500 points.
Orks, ill take between 1-2 for every 500 points.
Nids, depends on the build.
Necrons, only ever 2.
Tau, 1 every 500.
etc etc


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth (Mar 5, 2010)

purty much... love the name btw


----------



## Stormbrow II (May 10, 2010)

I would normally say that it's 1 Troops per 500 points but with the older Codices having crappy Troops choices I'd recommend that you try to keep Troops to a minimum - think Tau, Eldar and Crons. 

You simply mount them in transports or hide them for as long as possible and spend the points on units that might actually kill things.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

tau and eldar have great troops. Necrons need troops to prevent phase out. the only codex with bad troops is probably deamonhunters


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

ot:yeah thats true enough bout demon hunters.

ontop: i always take at least 2 troops for anything at 1000 points or below to give opponets slight headaches, yay marines! anything above that i add 1 troop for every 500 points though sometimes i take more if i know what im facing.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Barnster said:


> tau and eldar have great troops.


Not really. Fire Warriors are kinda crap since they can only do one thing and they're not even particularly great at it. Kroot are good bubblewrap for more expensive units because they're cheap, but other than that they tend to get smoked by just about anything unless they're in cover.

Eldar have Jetbikes and Dire Avengers, both of which are pretty good but far from "great". Guardians are really hit or miss and Rangers/Pathfinders are sorta meh imo.

As far as number of Troops units goes, pretty much try to use two at 1,000 points and below. At around 1,500 three can be good depending on the army and four is about right at 2,000 again depending on the army. In addition to the army being used, there's also the "build" (more or less which archetype the army tends toward).


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Green tide anyone? Depending on the army, I would sometimes max out my troops and feel slightly sad I didn't have more slots (think nids and orks) or only take 2.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I abide by the 1 for every 500 points for my armies but i agree it does depend on personal preference.

Fire warriors are crap for there points value bs3 really hurts them, plus the essential inclusion of a devilfish transport to keep them survivable is a rather large point sink. They are ridiculously overpointed as they have a lower weapons skill ballistic skill leadership strength toughness and armour save than marines for only 6 points less and a slightly better gun.


----------



## Stormbrow II (May 10, 2010)

@KarlFranz40k: Brian O'Driscoll. LOL.



> Not really. Fire Warriors are kinda crap since they can only do one thing and they're not even particularly great at it. Kroot are good bubblewrap for more expensive units because they're cheap, but other than that they tend to get smoked by just about anything unless they're in cover.
> 
> Eldar have Jetbikes and Dire Avengers, both of which are pretty good but far from "great". Guardians are really hit or miss and Rangers/Pathfinders are sorta meh imo.


Well we can tell who's playing competitively and who isn't fairly easily.  Its actually a pity that the 4th ed codices are suffering with the sucky Troops as they mostly didn't age well. 

With the Eldar you have to mount up the Avengers in a Serpent to keep them alive, you hope the Jetbikes stay off the board as long as possible in objective missions while Guardians are sub-par Avengers with a crap heavy weapon - crap because the Guardian's low BS means that its simply not worth giving them a single shot (i.e. anti-tank) weapon and you don't have enough shots with the rest to justify using Guide on them with the possible exception of the Scatter laser but there's probably better units to buff with that.

Pathfinders are fine against infantry but if you can't get the transports open first then they're pretty much silenced. 

Katie Drake already showed why Tau Troops are sub-par. 

Notice the way that all of the above choices are absolutely fucking terrified of Flamers. Regular Flamers, let alone Heavy ones or Redeemer cannons.

Marines (all variants) aren't that bothered, there's lots of Guard units whether in tanks or on foot for you to hunt down (there should be) while you're able to make more Nids if a unit gets toasted assuming the Tervigon doesn't miscarry. That simple example shows why the newer armies will do well with lots of Troops compared to the old ones.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> Not really. Fire Warriors are kinda crap since they can only do one thing and they're not even particularly great at it. Kroot are good bubblewrap for more expensive units because they're cheap, but other than that they tend to get smoked by just about anything unless they're in cover.
> 
> Eldar have Jetbikes and Dire Avengers, both of which are pretty good but far from "great". Guardians are really hit or miss and Rangers/Pathfinders are sorta meh imo.
> 
> As far as number of Troops units goes, pretty much try to use two at 1,000 points and below. At around 1,500 three can be good depending on the army and four is about right at 2,000 again depending on the army. In addition to the army being used, there's also the "build" (more or less which archetype the army tends toward).


Quoted for truth. Jetbikes w/Seers running around with them can be very annoying which I don't see often in terms of a durable Troop choice for Eldar outside of Serpents/Falcons.

The 1 per 500pt is a good guideline but it really depends on the army and how it's being run. BA can get away with less Troops for example due to FNP Marines but you'll also see lists w/6 MSUs, etc. Again, 1 per 500 is a good guide but it's not the be all and end all and I'd say 3-4 is more likely @ 2000 points. For example @ 2k my shelved Tau have 3, my sold DE had 6, my Vanilla Marines have 3, my SW WIP have 4 (but 2 non-scoring), my BA Jumper has 3, my Blood Rodeo has 3 and my Tyranids have 4 but capable of producing more.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

It really depends on the army with my IG and Orks I take lotsof troops choices, hell come to think of it even my marine and eldar have lots of troops. I'm more of a too many units to kill off everything kind of player versus the few bad ass units. I don't tournie play but I've noticed with some players (excluding tournie players) they rely on little to do a lot. I feel it's best to have many units so that your plans can easily adjust when necessary.


----------

